# New Arrival



## heartoflesh (Mar 9, 2005)

Today at 3:40 pm....

Laura Grace Larson

7lb. 9oz!!


----------



## Augusta (Mar 9, 2005)

Congratulations!! You are blessed of God. A very beautiful name too.


----------



## brymaes (Mar 9, 2005)

Praise God!

Congratulations!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 9, 2005)

Prayers are with you all!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 9, 2005)

Congratulations! God be with you and yours!


----------



## ANT (Mar 9, 2005)

Congrats! That's great!

I always wanted a little girl .... "Daddy's Little Girl" ...
But wound up with 5 boys. 

 Praising God for your new daughter 



[Edited on 3-10-2005 by ANT]

[Edited on 3-10-2005 by ANT]


----------



## daveb (Mar 10, 2005)

Congratulations to you and your wife!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats!!!


----------

